# I touched my feral!



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So we've had a *gorgeous *Siamese hanging around the backyard for a couple weeks now. Her sky blue eyes are amazing. She was the meanist thing though, growled so loud as long as you were in her site. 

Well today after I saw her eat the food I gave her, I sat in the grass about 5 feet from her forever while she tried to rub her chin on some plants while growling and meowing the whole time. Finally I found a long stick and held it out so she could rub on that and kept bringing it closer and closer to me. Finally, I got my hand out and exchanged that for the stick with out her noticing at first and gave her a huge scratch around her chin and cheeks. She was in heaven! She didn't seem to mind and actually closed her eyes and layed right down by my legs and was content as long as I kept scratching her. 

Then the neighbors dog came out and she got scared and ran but I was so lucky to be able to pet her for as long as I did. I know she'll come back for food. My goal is try to trap her and take her to the Humane Society. Someone else will fall in love with her I'm sure. :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heather, that's great!! It is so hard to get close to some ferals. I'm glad she enjoyed the attention. Hopefully she'll be back for more!! Keep us posted, please  

I love hearing success stories in this forum. They are so heartwarming


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

That is great! Is she under a year old (kitten) they can tame alot faster. She sounds like she is semiferal that is wonderful. Siamese is a recessive gene so she was probably owned at one time. When feral the Siamese gene tends to fade and the stripes come in. Ashame to think that anyone could abondon such a little beauty!

Some ferals bond only to their feeder so once she gets use to you see if any one you know (that loves cats of course) can get near her too.

Good luck!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think she just needs someone to love her. I hope she gets a great home. Too bad she didn't show up here, when I was searching for a Siamese!


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Heather, Have you thought about posting signs for someone missing this cat??

I only ask ( and i am not trying to offend anyone here by all means) but to get that close, that fast, she sounds more on the lines of a cat that has been lost??? 

HA HA~ I really really hate to say this, but from experience ( with just ones i have come across!!!) Siamese aren't exactly the friendliest, BUT they are talkers.... this is only the handful I have met.. ( but i guess the same goes for people who tell me calicos are "nasty cats" and i have 2 that are far from that.. one being feral)..

It's seems she may have gotten lost.... ??? Or maybe i am completely off... You never know people these days, who just decide it's ok to just leave a cat behind...


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I beg to differ...or at least to present an exception to the rule. When my mum was a little girl she had a siamese named Snoopy who wasn't a big talker and was incredibly affectionate and friendly. Actually, I still have a hard time believing Snoopy was a siamese whenever I hear her talk about him.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree. I had a black oriental named Felix that was born out in a back yard. He was the sweetest cat. So big and lovable. When he became ill of kidney failure my family and I was willing to give up alot to give him a trasnplant and he became a good canadate for the operation but he crashed just a week before his vet date. I still miss him


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh I am sure they are friendly cats!! I only meant the ones I have come across!!! I didn't mean to affend anyone at all!!

My aunt had two, which she actually toilet trained, and my god, they were smart, but they were soo mean!! 
My friend has one, and everytime you go in her house, the cat goes batty!! Climbs curtains, hissing from like 30 feet away, or will just totally claw you!!! Of course, she says he just gets excited and he's trying to get attention... which... um, I am guessing the cat just doesn't like company!! And is scared of something!! :lol: 
Beautiful cats though!! They always have the prettiest eyes!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have never had cats as loving or intelligent as my Siamese. I've had some wonderful cats, but as much as I loved the many others, I have never had a cat as obedient, sweet, or as intelligent as my Siamese. They're wonderful. :luv


----------

